
For the First time ever, scientists reanimated cryogenically frozen mammal brain - rock57
https://www.yahoo.com/tech/scientists-successfully-recovered-cryogenically-preserved-225738140.html
======
gwern
Two errors in the headline: it's not freezing, it's vitrifying, and it's not
reanimating, it's simply scanning and demonstrating that it looks extremely
well preserved. And this is also old news that was discussed on HN at the
time:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11070528](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11070528)

